# [SOLVED] Can't turn off my Dell Laptop



## Psyll1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello,

I just recently bought Dell 17'' Inspiron 5737:

Intel Core i7-4500U 2.4Ghz
8GB DDR3 1600 MHz
AMD Radeon(TM) HD 8870M 2GB GDDR5
and some build in Intel HD graphic card

running on Windows 8.1, and i CAN'T turn it off, when ever i press shutdown, laptop blacken its screen, and thats it, it stay like that no matter how long i wait, i googled to see what it is, and the only way to turn it off any further is to press and hold shutdown button on my laptop.

I see people are complaining about same problem having to do with drivers, but i just can't solve mine, please help.

Thanks in advance for your responce.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't turn off my Dell Laptop*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You are shutting Windows down via the Windows start button found in the charms menu correct?

Are all your drivers up-to-date?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Can't turn off my Dell Laptop*

Any updated drivers are available at the Dell site using your Service Tag. You mention "bought recently". Make sure you solve the problem prior to the expiration of your service policy. The unit might need replacement.


----------



## Psyll1 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Can't turn off my Dell Laptop*

Thanks for your welcome.

Yeah i bought laptop last thursday, tomorow will be whole week in my possesion, with 3 years warranty.

Yes, i go to start menu and turn it off in charms, but same happen when i go right click on start and chose shut down.

All drivers are up to date, atlest Device Manager says so. Nothing found in Windows Update either.

I used Dell update via Service Tag, i even went to AMD and Intel sites and updated my graphic cards even further, since Dell didn't gave me the latest, thinking that will solve problem, but nothing happend.


EDIT:

I kept googling bit more, and apparently i am not only one with this problem.

Problem happens on win 8.1, when you try to install "latest drivers" or something.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Can't turn off my Dell Laptop*

For future reference, the Device Manager does not scan the Internet for current drivers. It only reports what you have vs. what's available already on your unit.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Can't turn off my Dell Laptop*

You might try this instruction, from a Dell tech:



> Please follow the steps provided below that can fix the issue:
> 1. Move the cursor to the top right corner to open the Charms bar.
> 2. Click on the “Search” icon and click on “Settings”.
> 3. Type “Power” in the Settings Search field without quotes and click on “Change what the power buttons do”.
> ...


Brand new Dell Inspiron won't shut down - Laptop General Hardware Forum - Laptop - Dell Community


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't turn off my Dell Laptop*

This might help you when learning about win 8


----------



## Psyll1 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Can't turn off my Dell Laptop*

MPR

It worked! laptop shutdown successfully after 8 seconds!
-------------------------------------------------------------

joeten

Thanks for reading material, this is very well writen manual, i will definitely read it.
-------------------------------------------------------------

Just one more question, during my search for solution to my problem, i found one that suggested me to turn off all of NON microsoft services on my laptop.

should i RE-enable any of them now?











Besides that, PROBLEM SOLVED! Thanks again.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Can't turn off my Dell Laptop*

You have to determine what you need.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't turn off my Dell Laptop*

I would imagine given the list you will want to enable them


----------

